
British Airways computer outage causes flight delays - jsingleton
https://www.theguardian.com/business/2016/sep/06/british-airways-computer-outage-causes-global-flight-delays
======
jsingleton
Anyone else find it weird that these outages are usually described as a
glitch? I'd never use that term (outside of maybe a single event upset or
memory corruption).

Edit:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glitch#Computer_glitch](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glitch#Computer_glitch)
suggests that it is a PR euphemism for a bug or operator error.

